
Baggage and bits: Overage fees have unintended consequences - chaostheory
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9969570-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
ambition
I don't mind pay-for-what-you-use services... "unlimited" plans of anything
rarely reflect the economic realities of providing the service. Paying by
usage seems intuitively fair to me.

I do mind that companies try to make money by forcing you to predict your
usage in a given month. I never understood why it would be so difficult to
dynamically adjust pricing as usage goes up.

